# Suche gutes Strategiespiel mit Multiplayer



## Raaandy (30. November 2009)

Hallo zusamme, wie schon im Titel abzuleiten ist, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Strategiespiel.

Ich bin mit meiner Freundin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Strategiebrettspiel =) da wir aber kein gutes finden, haben wir gedacht schaun wir mal was es auf dem PC markt so gibt.

Ich habe jetzt die Total War reihe im Blick, praktisch da natürlich das da gerade die Anthologie rauskam^^
Aber ich hab die befürchtung das dort zuviel Krieg im Spiel für meine Freundin ist(auch wenn man die Schlachten simulieren kann.

Kennt jemand noch ein tolles Strategiespiel? Kann aus allen Sparten kommen, Fantasy Echtzeit etc. Sollte nur unbedingt einen guten Multiplayermodus haben.

Danke schon einmal

Gruß


----------



## Topperharly (30. November 2009)

http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=rome+total+war

is halt weniger "aufbau" sonder mehr strat.

edit: es is auch wirtschaft soweit ich mich erinnere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

oder den Klassiker schlechthin


Age of Empires II uralt, aber immer noch ein Meister seiner Klassen, (leider nicht im Grafikbereich).


----------



## Topperharly (30. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> oder den Klassiker schlechthin
> 
> 
> Age of Empires II uralt, aber immer noch ein Meister seiner Klassen, (leider nicht im Grafikbereich).



jop, wenns aber nur ums aufbaun und schöne städte geht  anno 1701.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

Die Siedler <3

Supreme Comander wenns um taktische massenschlachten geht

Cossacks (eines der besten Strategiespiele die es je gab und geben wird an dieses spiel kommt NICHTS ran)


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> jop, wenns aber nur ums aufbaun und schöne städte geht  anno 1701.



/sign obwohl mir 1404 auch sehr gut gefällt, bis auf die wenigen Gebäude und Möglichkeiten die für Schönbauer fehlen. Orient-Hafenanlagen etc.


----------



## Raaandy (30. November 2009)

die Anno-Teile haben aber kein Multiplayer soweit ich weiß oder?


----------



## Topperharly (30. November 2009)

1404 nicht, 1701 schon. soweit ich weiß^^


----------



## Raaandy (30. November 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> 1404 nicht, 1701 schon. soweit ich weiß^^



aber du hast mir ja auch die Total-War-Teile empfohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine Frage ist nur, haben die Total War teile auch Mulitplayer möglichkeiten? Meine Freundin könnte die Schlachten ja simulieren^^.

Mich reizt halt die Anthologie, die komplette Box von Total War(ink. aller Erweiterungen) für 54 Euro sogar Empire ist schon enthalten.


----------



## Topperharly (30. November 2009)

total war müsste/hat ein multiplayer.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Hallo zusamme, wie schon im Titel abzuleiten ist, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Strategiespiel.


Strategiebrettspiel? Ich glaub da gabs mal ne PC-Version von Stratego, das wär dann ja perfekt für Euch.

Edit: Hab grad nachgeschaut, es gibt sone Art 2-Spieler-Stratego für den PC, aber das hat mit dem eigentlichen Stratego-Brettspiel nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel zu tun.

Ansonsten gute Strategiespiele:
- Age of Empires 2 oder 3
- Age of Mythology
- Command & Conquer (da gibts ne ganze Reihe)
- Empire Earth


----------



## Ennia (30. November 2009)

Ganz gut fand ich Sins of a Solar Empire war damals kostenlos zum Downloaden aber man hatte keine Ansprüche auf Updates. Scheint jetzt wohl anders zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Super Grafik
+ Einmaliges Gameplay
+ hervorragende KI
+ 1.000de von Maps und Szenarios


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> aber du hast mir ja auch die Total-War-Teile empfohlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich möchte dir nochmal COssacks ans Herz legen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cossacks

Es ist wie gesagt eins der besten Spiele in desem Segment


----------



## Raaandy (30. November 2009)

vielen vielen Dank an alle die mir Tips gegeben haben.


----------



## Topperharly (30. November 2009)

letzter tipp. empire earth 2 oda 1. läuft auf alten rechnern, und wenn man steinzeit beginnt dauerts lange, richtig lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> 1404 nicht, 1701 schon. soweit ich weiß^^


1404 bekommt mit dem Addon Venedig seinen Multiplayer.


----------



## Topperharly (30. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1404 bekommt mit dem Addon Venedig seinen Multiplayer.



das stimmt. aber momentan hat es eben noch keinenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich möchte dir nochmal COssacks ans Herz legen
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cossacks
> 
> Es ist wie gesagt eins der besten Spiele in desem Segment


Hach ja Cossacks... ich würde es gerne noch spielen, aber dank meines neuen Rechners geht es nemmer... da ist es einfach zu schnell =/


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hach ja Cossacks... ich würde es gerne noch spielen, aber dank meines neuen Rechners geht es nemmer... da ist es einfach zu schnell =/


Das kenn ich das war schon auf meine Alten Pc so :/


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

auf windows 7 gehts wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1404 bekommt mit dem Addon Venedig seinen Multiplayer.




ja? ist das bestätigt? endlich ne gute nachricht ^^

aber @TE Anno 1404 sollte für deine Freundin das Spiel sein: Viel aufbau, sehr viele Möglichkeiten deine Städte zu verschönern und immer wieder tauchen kleinere Probleme auf ^^. Ist wie bei Siedler, und bei Anno gibts auch etwas Militär.


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

da gibts mehrere möglichkeiten.... 
warcraft is eine gute wahl wenn ihr den mix aus aufbau und kampf wollt is halt nimmer so grafik on top aber ein gutes spiel...
das gleiche gilt für den klassiker schlechthin age of empires 2 nie so schöne schlachten geschlagen wie da vor allem wenn man in einer gruppe is.... aber auch das aubauen und rohstoffe sammeln kommt dabei nicht zu kurz...ein sehr g uter mix

was ich hingegen nicht empfehlen kann is empire earth... hat zwar ne schönere grafik dafür ist es mit vielen kinderkankheiten behaftet wie abstürzen etc

greetz arthi


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. November 2009)

Mir und meinen Freunden macht Age of Empire III am meisten Spaß online weil es einfach viele Möglichekeiten bietet
Mit den Erweiterungen gibt es schon 14 Völker mit versch. Einheiten, Gebäuden Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## TheGui (30. November 2009)

Starcraft! -Best Ever!-

Günstig, *perfekt gebalanced trotz 3 unterschiedlich zu spielende Rassen* und sogar sehr gute Storry! 

nachteil ist nunmal die 10 Jahre alte Grafik ^^


----------



## XXI. (30. November 2009)

Interessant, dass hier wohl niemand auf eines der taktstischsten Spiele der Letzten Jahre kommt:

Warhammer 40 000: Dawn of War II

Vom Taktischen Aspekt brilliant, Basen aufbau ist aber nicht vorhanden. Der Multiplayer is meiner Meinung nach mit den Spielmodi:

Vernichtung
Siegespunktkontrolle 500 oder 1000 Punkte
Der Letzte Widerstand
sehr gut gelungen. Und wenn man mal einfach nur dicke Schlachten erleben will, dann hostet man ein Hohe Resourcen Match und ab geht die Post.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Helden 

//XXi


----------



## Dominau (30. November 2009)

Also Dawn of War II kann ich dir auch nur ans Herz legen

mach richtig viel spaß das zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Age of Empires 3 ist auch genial.


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Interessant, dass hier wohl niemand auf eines der taktstischsten Spiele der Letzten Jahre kommt:
> 
> Warhammer 40 000: Dawn of War II
> 
> ...


Also DoW2 fand ich nicht so gut, mir fehlt das Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das man keine Basen bauen kann find ich auch nicht toll, ich spiel lieer DoW1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Cossacks (eines der besten Strategiespiele die es je gab und geben wird an dieses spiel kommt NICHTS ran)




Hab ich grad installiert...

Cossacks: European War > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Topperharly schrieb:


> das stimmt. aber momentan hat es eben noch keinenen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Miau? Man kann die Spielgeschwindikeit runtersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (1. Dezember 2009)

*Hearts of Iron 1 bis 3* ist halt eher was für Hardcore-Strategen, aber ist immer wieder witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

Dawn of War gefaellt mir ueberhaupt nicht. Fuers Tabletop kanns zu wenig und irgendwie erinnerts stark an ne C&C-Generals-Lightversion.


----------



## XXI. (1. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also DoW2 fand ich nicht so gut, mir fehlt das Chaos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DoW2 Chaos Rising kommt gegen Weihnachten^^


----------



## Raaandy (1. Dezember 2009)

jetzt kommt der super Gau :/ wir(also ich unter Einfluß^^) haben entschieden.

Alles Geld zu sparen für ne neue Küche. Der Sparplan is strikt. Da is leider kein Spiel drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke dennoch an alle =)


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

Dann halt doch ein Brettspiel. Monopoly, Spiel des Lebens und Eile mit Weile sind die Klassiker und machen auch nach Stunden noch Spass.


----------



## XXI. (1. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dawn of War gefaellt mir ueberhaupt nicht. Fuers Tabletop kanns zu wenig und irgendwie erinnerts stark an ne C&C-Generals-Lightversion.



Sag blos du spielst TT?


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> warcraft is eine gute wahl wenn ihr den mix aus aufbau und kampf wollt is halt nimmer so grafik on top aber ein gutes spiel...
> das gleiche gilt für den klassiker schlechthin age of empires 2 nie so schöne schlachten geschlagen wie da vor allem wenn man in einer gruppe is.... aber auch das aubauen und rohstoffe sammeln kommt dabei nicht zu kurz...ein sehr g uter mix
> 
> was ich hingegen nicht empfehlen kann is empire earth... hat zwar ne schönere grafik dafür ist es mit vielen kinderkankheiten behaftet wie abstürzen etc
> ...


dem ist nichts hinzuzufuegen. <3 AoE II, die Multiplayerspiele gegen meinen Dad werd ich noch laaange vermissen^^


> Cossacks (eines der besten Strategiespiele die es je gab und geben wird an dieses spiel kommt NICHTS ran)


Naja es ist nett, aber nach einiger zeit wurds mir fad.


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Sag blos du spielst TT?


4 Freunde von mir spielen das und alle paar Schaltjahre spiel ich auch mal wieder mit. Aber mir ändern die Regeln einfach zu oft.


----------



## XXI. (1. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> 4 Freunde von mir spielen das und alle paar Schaltjahre spiel ich auch mal wieder mit. Aber mir ändern die Regeln einfach zu oft.



Die Regeln haben sich die letzten 2 Jahre jetztnichtmehr geändert^^


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

:O Ist das schon so lange her seit dem letzten Spiel? Nunja, früher war das Regelbuch unendlich dick und nachdem ichs durch hatte, konnt ich mich kaum mehr an den Anfang erinnern. Dazu kamen dann noch die verschiedenenen Bücher pro Rasse. War dann auch wahnsinnig lustig, wenn man ein Spiel gegen ne Rasse gespielt hat, deren Regelbuch man nicht kannte. "Ja, klar können die das, steht hier im Buch Seite so und so"...wie oft hab ich den Satz gehört?
Aber heute soll das ja alles einfacher geworden sein ^^

Zuletzt hasse ich malen und zeichnen wie die Pest und die Figuren sollte man ja eigentlich anmalen, damit sie nach was aussehen. Bei Turnieren darf man ja nicht mal mitspielen, wenn sie nicht angemalt sind. Ne, das Spiel ist mehr was für Bastler als für mich. Aber ich geb zu, es hat durchaus seinen Reiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (11. Dezember 2009)

Huhu nochmal, ich werd mir wohl nun Medival 2 + Addon Kingdoms holen kostet ja zusammen nur 10 euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollte aber fragen bevor ichs kaufe, weiß jemand ob es einen Multiplayer Kampagnenmodus gibt? also wo man zu 2. vorm PC die Kampagne spielen kann? Das wäre nämlich echt super.

edit: hab die Antwort im Netz gefunden, also für alle die das auch interessiert es geht, ab dem Addon Kingdoms.


----------



## mattenowie (19. Dezember 2009)

wenn du wirklich anspruchsvolle strategiespiele suchst dann kann ich dir nur die spiele von paradox ans herz legen.

sie sind vielleicht nicht in den verkaufzahlen die nummer eins unter den strategiespielen, aber im umfang der möglichkeiten aufjedenfall.

du musst dir bei diesen spielen halt etwas zeit nehmen bist du dich mit dem spiel auskennst aber wenn du erstmal alle möglichkeiten die dir geboten werden kennen gelernt und verstanden hast, dann wirst du wirklich ein ultimatives stategiespiel erlebniss haben.

und vorallem im multiplayer machen die spiele einen riesen spass. die europe universals reihe ist noch am einfachsten gestrickt, die hearts of iron reihe ist schon um einiges anspruchsvoller und mit victoria hat man wirklich den könig oder in diesem fall die königin der strategiespiele vor sich.

hier die deutsche comm

und hier die offizielle seite von paradox


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann mich nur für Sins of a Solar Empire aussprechen!!
echt n super spiel mit dem man sich sogar im Singleplayer tagelang beschäftigen kann.  

must have für strategen die was mit weltraum anfangen können ^^


----------



## Teal (21. Dezember 2009)

Um mal fix meine Spiele-Liste durchzugehen, es gibt eine Menge guter Titel mit MP-Modus in dieser Richtung:

- Sins of a Solar Empire + Entrenchment Erweiterung
- Nexus - The Jupiter Incident (ebenfalls ein nettes Sci-Fi-RTS)
- Warhammer 40k: Dawn Of War (alle Teile - egal ob DoW1 oder DoW2 - besonders spaßig ist der Last-Stand-Modus in Teil 2)
- Herr der Ringe - Die Schlacht um Mittelerde (1 + 2 + Addon von Teil 2)
- Warhammer - Mark of Chaos + Battle March (spielerisch eher wie die "Total War"-Reihe)
- Empire: Total War
- Medieval II: Total War
- Die Siedler II - Die nächste Generation (Der Wuselfaktor schlechthin und mal etwas anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- C&C: Tiberiumkonflikt (Gold) [Inzwischen legal kostenlos im Netz verfügbar - mit XP Patch)
- C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 1 [Inzwischen ebenfalls legal im Netz zum Download verfügbar]
- Star Trek Armada 2 (Gibt einige sehr geile Mods für dieses Spiel!)
- Battleforge (Nur Online als "MMO" spielbar, aber inzwischen sogar als F2P)


----------



## Healor (29. Dezember 2009)

Was ich imme wieder gerne mal spiele ist

Rise of Legends

und 

Stronghold Crusader

sind zwar auch schon etwas älter, machen aber immer noch sehr viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> - C&C: Tiberiumkonflikt (Gold) [Inzwischen legal kostenlos im Netz verfügbar - mit XP Patch)
> - C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 1 [Inzwischen ebenfalls legal im Netz zum Download verfügbar]



ohh du geheiligter Teal sage mir bitte wo ich das downloaden kann.

*anbet*

ach und Spellforce das spielt macht echt spaß :thumbsup:


----------



## Teal (18. Januar 2010)

C&C Tiberiumkonflikt gab es kostenlos zum Jubiläum (10-jährigen?) auf der C&C-Homepage. Red Alert (1) gab es zum Release von Red Alert 3 kostenlose. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

ich hab noch eins

KKND  1 & 2 sooo geil das spielich habe es früher geliebt


----------



## Teal (20. Januar 2010)

KKND2 steht bei mir seit Jahren immer noch auf dem Schreibtisch - kA warum. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

stehts da nur rum oder spielst dus auch?


----------



## Teal (21. Januar 2010)

Schon lange nicht mehr angefasst, aber die DVD-Box steht noch bei meinen aktuelleren Titeln rum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stampeete (27. Januar 2010)

Multiplayer ohne Kampf is schwer. Hier ein paar gute Games mit Kämpfen:

- Rise of Legends

- Universe at War

-Stronghold 1&2 (da gibts auch nen netten "reinen" Aufbaupart!)



Achja und was ohne Krieg, reine Aufbausimulation:

-Cities XL

-"die Siedler" Reihe


----------



## Flux92 (30. Januar 2010)

Also ich kann dir nur World in Conflict & WIC: Sowjet Assault empfehlen. Du hast dort zwar absolut keinen klassischen Basenaufbau, aber dafür ist die Grafik 1a und das Gameplay super. Im Mutiplayer wie im Singleplayer ein wahrer Genuss^^


----------



## Solmyr62 (31. Januar 2010)

Es sind viele schöne Spiele genannt worden. Aber zwei geradezu klassische Strategiespiele (was man schon an den Versionsnummern sehen kann) mit Multiplayermöglichkeit fehlen.

1. Civilization 4 und
2. Heroes of Might and Magic V.

Beides Rundenstrategie mit aufbauähnlichen Komponenten. Beide haben einen Kampfpart: HOMM als Schachbrett, Civ geostrategisch. Beide sind schon etwas älter, aber trotzdem hübsch anzuschauen. Zudem sind sie recht preiswert zu bekommen. Und in den Multiplayerlobbies ist ganz gut was los. Da kann man schnell eine Onlinepartie beginnen.


----------



## amd_is_the_devil (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche für mich und meine Freundin (die bisher abgesehn von einem alten Sierra Adventure in den 90er Jahren *g* nie am PC gespielt hat) ein gutes , eher friedliches Aufbauspiel. Was wichtig wäre, das man zusammen in einem Koop Modus gegen einen oder mehrere Computergegner antritt. 

Ich möchte halt verhindern, das sie zu sehr gefrustet wird wenn man nur gegeinander und auch noch gegen KI Gegnern antreten muss.
Ich dachte da an Siedler 7 und/oder Anno 1404 mit dem bald erscheinenenden Add on Venedig. Ich hab jetzt ein wenig rumgesurft aber bisher nicht rauskriegen können, ob eines von beiden genau so einen Modus anbietet. 

Kann mir wer aushelfen und mit Bestimmheit sagen ob es in einem der beiden Spiele möglich ist nach Möglichkeit gemeinsam 1 Stadt oder Insel etc. zu verwalten, so das ich und Sie zusammen aufbauen etc. und zusammen gegen die KI spielen könnten.. ?
Ich selbst habe auch nie zuvor ein Spiel aus der Siedler / Anno Reihe gespielt, kann man sagen das eines von beiden eher passt und wenig/kaum/kein Militär-Action benötigt zum spielen ? Sprich : Möglichst wenig Gewalt und Zerstörung des mit Schweiß und Blut aufgebauten Dörfchen.


----------



## Teal (18. Februar 2010)

Eine Stadt gemeinsam aufzubauen geht meines Wissens nach nicht, jedoch kann man zusammen spielen durch Bündnisse (zumindest war das beim alten Anno so). Beide Spiele haben einen relativ geringen Anteil an Kämpfen, aber man kommt früher oder später nicht drum rum, es auch mal auf die "harte Tour" zu versuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde Dir in dem Fall erst einmal die Neuauflage von "Die Siedler II" empfehlen, oder auch den kostenlosen Anno-Klon Unknown Horizons. Anno 1404 bekommt ja erst mit dem Venedig-Addon Mehrspieler und keine Ahnung wie sich der 7. Teil von "Die Siedler" spielt. Da wurde ja schon immer mal etwas mehr experimentiert von Spiel zu Spiel.

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Foxwood (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

Ich kann euch Endless Space empfehlen. Ein wirklich schönes und komplexes 4x-Strategiespiel. Ich habe es letztens auf Steam getestet, als man es kostenlos für ein Wochenende testen konnte und hab mir dann direkt die Box gekauft (ich persönlich brauch immer die Boxed-Version, bin ein Sammler! xD ). Man kann es sogar im Multiplayer spielen. Die Möglichkeiten zu skillen und neue Technologien zu erforschen sind mit vier verschiedenen Skilltrees schier unendlich und  dennoch scheint das Spiel recht gut balanced zu sein. Die KI ist bereits auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad recht schwieirg. Ich finde dies sehr gut aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es manche auch überfordern könnte. Es gibt insgesamt 8 verschiedene Rassen, die sich alle grundlegend unterscheiden. Das Spiel wurde von Amplitude zusammen mit der Community entwickelt. Die Spieler konnten ihre Ideen und Konzepte mit in die Entwicklung einfließen lassen. Sowas gibt es heute leider nicht mehr allzu häufig. Auch grafisch braucht sich Endless Space nicht zu verstecken. Die detailierten Schiffsmodelle in den Kampssequenzen sehen wirklich toll aus. Ein absoluter Geheimtipp IMO!


----------



## Slayed (15. November 2013)

Ich grab den Thread mal wieder aus.

Kennt jemand ein "aktuelleres" RTS bei dem man noch etwas länger aufbaut, und nicht gleich nach 10 Minuten los zieht um alles weg zu rofln?

Bin zurzeit an Civ 5 und Total War Shogun 2, sind aber beide nicht soo mein fall.


----------

